# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  Bug out vehicle

## Sgtredleg

How about it all? Do you have a primary vehicle\ rig set up for your great bug out? If so what is it and why?
I've got my F-250 super-duty with a my 25 ft (old) tag along to get me down the road if I decide to roll out. It's equipped with the basics for 4 of us to make it for a couple of weeks, or until I get to my "retreat". 
But if all else fails LPC's and buttpacks are on the agenda. :Mad:

----------


## RobertRogers

IMHO if it is major SHTF the best BOV may be to HOOF it.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Packs ready, extra gas, just need to grab firearms and I am off on my Honda Rincon. I can be deep in the hills & hollows from my back yard in minutes. Place planned to hide the Rincon in the middle of nowhere, then a little walk and I am all set. I also have alternate plans of course.

----------


## HOP

Have I mentioned my canoe and cart that hooks to my bicycle

----------


## trax

Neither or which requires...gasoline! Good choices HOP

----------


## Beo

Canoe and if'n I gotta drive then my neighbors HUMMER when I take it :Big Grin:

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Sure wish I had a neighbor with a Hummer. Never tried a bicycle thru the woods & brush or a canoe either but to each his own "said the farmer as he kissed his pig" I will do my thing. I will never see 60 again but I sure can learn if someone has a better idea.

----------


## Beo

Trail trekking bro, hike the canoe thru the woods using a trail. And the closest river to me is about 100 yards from the house... soooo. Yeah trail trekk.  :Big Grin:  And the neighbor works for GM so he gets a great deal... till the shtf and I take it from him.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Now "borrowing" the Hummer I can understand, just convince him he should keep a full tank for "emergencies". Don't think I could backpack a canoe. I live between two lakes but I guess I will get water transportation like you will get a Hummer. Just be sneaky.

----------


## Beo

Sneak'n and snoop'n are great traits in shtf survival situation and sometimes just for shi*s and giggles.  :Big Grin:  Actually I'd be "aquiring" the HUMMER and would return it when... ... ever  :Big Grin:

----------


## carcajou garou

A quad with a canoe rack and small trailer to get my family and gear to one of our selected sites depending on the reason for the relocation.

----------


## HOP

A plan would be rde bike to water put bike and selk in canoe and padle some where stash bike and canoe if you have to and but if you are careful you can cover a lot distance maybe set up on a small island .

----------


## carcajou garou

A small 6hp motor to go with the freighter canoe, minimal gas maximun distance.
2 plastic barrels anchored to the quads side floats it good :Wink:

----------


## scabbyota

Chevy truck and a 26 foot camper for a long distance bug out , and a Toyota truck set up for off road and always loaded down with survival gear and and spare parts for the quick bug out . Backpack in closet for the on foot bug out.

----------


## trax

A big bag of popcorn, warm fuzzy slippers, a big blanket, a couple of good books and lots of ammunition for my rifles...digging in as opposed to bugging out.

----------


## nell67

> A big bag of popcorn, warm fuzzy slippers, a big blanket, a couple of good books and lots of ammunition for my rifles...digging in as opposed to bugging out.


Add a nice big cup of hot chocolate,and a nice warm fire in the fireplace and your all set! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## trax

> Add a nice big cup of hot chocolate,and a nice warm fire in the fireplace and your all set!


Actually, I could think of one other criterion, but I'll just shut the **** up now, don't want to cause any blushing. :Wink:

----------


## nell67

Now what could you say that would cause anyone on here to blush? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Nativedude

I had a full conversion Ford E-350 diesel (bio diesel,) 4x4, van. 6" lift, 38x16 Dick Cepek tires, Road Armor frt. bumper & brush guard w/a 12,000# hydraulic MileMarker winch & 8 off-road lights, custom made 1/4" plate steel rear bumper w/ built-in waterproof storage compartments & a 12,000# hydraulic MileMarker winch & 2 - 80 watt back-up lights.

It was set-up with all the amenities needed to fully live in.

1.) Double bed (full length)
2.) 3000 watt power inverter
3.) Propane RV refrig. (mounted in the back under the bed.) W/50# propane tank (mounted underneath)
4.) Portable outside hot water shower
5.) 20" LCD TV w/ DVD player
6.) A VMAC 12 volt belt driven air compressor w/5 gal. air tank
7.) 2 quick connect ports for air hose (Frt. & Rr.)
8.) Dual H.O. Optima yellow top batteries
9.) 2 - 20 qt. waterproof food storage boxes

Plus upper storage bins for clothing, blankets, etc. And much more.

I sold it when I moved into the back country full time.

----------


## survivalhike

I've got a wrangler, an extensive survival kit, lots of guns, and a place to go.

----------


## Sarge47

> A big bag of popcorn, warm fuzzy slippers, a big blanket, a couple of good books and lots of ammunition for my rifles...digging in as opposed to bugging out.


Since everybody else will be leavin', I'm hangin". :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## owl_girl

I dont even have a vehicle lol.

----------


## nell67

I live out in the boonies,I think its safer to stay put .

----------


## carcajou garou

I think the topic was what you would use to "bug out" evac if the need be, like those people in So. Cal., didn't have a choice.. fire a comming leave or burn, no preperations made before hand then you leave with what you have on you if anything at all.
In BC, some people had over a week to prepare and get important items ready for evac... even then many left all their belongings, memories behind in a last minute panic rush.

----------


## trax

then the answer becomes either you have a vehicle (or a ride) or you don't. IN every one of these threads we come down to talking to people about being prepared for emergencies, no?

----------


## carcajou garou

In one instance    
"I dont even have a vehicle lol." Owl_girl

now how would she solve her dilemma?
What could she use to solve the problem the best she could, no?

----------


## trax

Succinct to the point of poignancy. The correct answer is ..yes!

Options:

1. Get a vehicle
2. have a ride arranged for shtf situations
3. be prepared to hunker down and weather whatever is forcing others to evac.

Assess each option, break them down into smaller options (vis: buy a vehicle, steal a vehicle...whatever)

Choose based on the most viable options.

----------


## trax

Did I leave out yawn?? YAWWWNNN

----------


## zaebra

If we're talking things we already have, then we'd toss our camping gear, bicycles, dogs, and portable food in the old beat-up Ford Courier and hit the road to one of probably 30 places I know around here that we could hole up in safely.  If we're talking fantasy, then I'd rather have a couple of horses or off-road motorcycles/atvs, with emergency gear ready to roll at any time.  Currently, I have neither the space or the money to have such a setup, so the Courier and camping gear is the best I can do.

Personally, I wouldn't rely on a gas or diesel vehicle for more than a few days, because soon you'll find yourself spending more time looking for gas than surviving.  If anything, a car, truck, atv, or motorcycle would probably be best suited to just getting you out of harm's way and to a safe place.  A well-stocked backup location would be much easier to survive in than a nomadic Mad Max-style wandering trek.  Just my two cents' worth.   :Smile:

----------


## Rick

Where would you go that someone won't end up there too? Or intercept you in route? I'll sit it out here. I have what I need, I know where my family is, I have good neighbors that watch out for one another, and I have backups of just about everything. Things would have to be a special kind of screwed up (chemical spill/fire, etc.) for me to bug out (but the bag is packed just in case). 

Save some of that popcorn for me, Trax. (Yawn) You take the first watch.

----------


## nell67

> Where would you go that someone won't end up there too? Or intercept you in route? I'll sit it out here. I have what I need, I know where my family is, I have good neighbors that watch out for one another, and I have backups of just about everything. Things would have to be a special kind of screwed up (chemical spill/fire, etc.) for me to bug out (but the bag is packed just in case). 
> 
> Save some of that popcorn for me, Trax. (Yawn) You take the first watch.


I dont think you were the other criterion he was talking about! :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

I swear girl, you are as bad as the boys. I've been mistaken for a lot of things in my days but never, I repeat, never have I been mistaken for a criterion. (I"m gonna go look that word up right now.)

----------


## trax

Criterion=necessity, Nothing personal Rick, but Nell's right, you weren't who...whoops I mean what(or do I??)...I was thinking of

but if you show up we'll share the popcorn

----------


## Rick

Trax! Buddy! Pal! Look at our avatars! We're brothers. Wolves. Wildmen. I mean, come on. Here's the plan. We tell everyone I'm the good lookin' and smart one and you supply the popcorn. Deal? (remember how well you complimented me on my avatar before you answer). (wink).

----------


## mbarnatl

Jeep Rubicon with 4" to 6" lift pkg.

----------


## MtnRescue

A poser shot of my expedition and SAR response vehicle.  :Smile: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## ryaninmichigan

Sea Plane..

----------


## Sourdough

Military 6 X 6 troop carrier, or My Cat D-8 (Talk about your ATV). But I just use them for gardening, if you plant potato's using the ripper on the D-8 your done by noon and can take a hike.

----------


## Rick

I'll bet the blade makes it easy to build the hills, too, doesn't it?

----------


## Sourdough

> I'll bet the blade makes it easy to build the hills, too, doesn't it?


A Cat D-8 make a impressive driveway Gate.

----------


## Sam Reeves

My bug out vehicle will be a pair of work boots so I can keep chopping wood. I won't be going anywhere. Folks will probably be coming to me.

----------


## crashdive123

Every vehicle I own is a bug out vehicle.  Well, I am in the pest control business.

----------


## klkak

I think I'll just hangout here at the house. Unless I have to go into Anchorage to get my daughter and grandkids to bring them out here. In which case I'd probably use the T-100. I'm thinking that the two most likely "SHTF" scenarios for this part of Alaska would be an earth quake and or a tsunami. It would be hard to run from either.

----------


## DOGMAN

Most likely I'll just stay at home because I am pretty much *out there* already. But, my truck (pictured) is pretty stocked up for flight. I guess I could run further back in the hills behind my house by dog team or pack train, or ride into the sunset on my 4wheeler or ol' Tundra (snow machine not Toyota).  I won't be heading to the local river however...because it eventually ends up in New Orleans...a place to run from, not to :EEK!:

----------


## rebel

#1.  Why am I bugging out?  Is it a natural or man made problem?
Depending on what it is will define what I need to do.

Can you see Slim Pickins in the Fail Safe movie?  Yee Haa!

----------


## Arkansas_Ranger

Hmmm. Because I'm bored.... How about a 

Diesel Chevy Suburban...four wheel drive.  Outfitted with satellite communications abilities (phone & internet), GPS, run-flat tires, a brush guard and winch, towing package, well-stocked medical/trauma supplies, a nice arsenal of weaponry, a good supply of food and clothing..

Hitched up to the back a bumper pull camper with propane/electric appliances, shower and toilet, satellite, generator, and an extra supply of food and clothing as well as all the other essentials.

Then if you really wanted to get funky...have it all doctored on to be air tight and ballistic.

----------


## Rick

Hey Ranger - You'll need a bigger engine. You'll have to tow one of these. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

If you live near the water, these seem to work pretty good.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Arkansas_Ranger

> Hey Ranger - You'll need a bigger engine. You'll have to tow one of these. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Actually I have this and sent it to get "pimped out."  Just didn't want to make anyone jealous.   :Wink:

----------


## Rick

They tell me parallel parking the thing is a booger.

----------


## crashdive123

Alternative methods are available to parallel parking.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Here's an interesting site on BOVs. They have an article on jumper cables that I thought was interesting. 

http://www.alpharubicon.com/bovstuff/bovstuff.htm

Several years ago I was able to get my hands on about 30' of temporary power service. This is the stuff the power company throws on the ground for construction sites, etc. until the finished permanent power entrance can be used. The insulation is tough as nails and it's probably in the 1/0 or 2/0 gauge size. I bought a set of heavy duty clamps and made a set of jumper cables out of them. No more worrying about getting close enough to use them. I can park behind you and still jump start you.

----------


## Arkansas_Ranger

> They tell me parallel parking the thing is a booger.


Nah parallel parking is a breeze.  That baby turns on a dime.  And would you believe the gas mileage is great?!?!  Well, that's only because I took the gas engine out and installed a miniature nuclear reactor.  It'll run for 3,000 years before needing a refill.   :Big Grin:

----------

